# Lake mohawk



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

Does anyone fish lake mohawk? Its in malvern, just southeast of canton. Its. A very nice lake with lots of fish. I have been on the crappie nearly all year but havent been able to get on the bass. Anyone have any tips? As far as i know there is no substantial structure on the bottom, and im used to fishing bridge pillings and whatnot. So i may need to take a compleyely different approach?


----------



## TMartin (Jun 18, 2007)

My parents live there. Fish the docks and around the boats at the docks.


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

I've seen pictures of some huge smallmouth in there do you catch those the same way that you would catch largemouth?


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

I always have great success throwing at docks with plastics. 3lb'ers are common. Heard there are walleye in there?


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

Thats one my dad caught this spring crappie fishing with 4 lb. Line and an ultralight


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I always thought this was a private lake.


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

Its is a private lake. You have to live on it or know someone that lives there to use the lake


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Right now the bass are on secondary drop offs and in the shallows. Topwater and soft plastics have been doing well for me. The lake is unbelievable for bass and crappie


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

I agree i have seen monster bass and i have caught some nice crappie. crappie Went out today the water is crystal clear, i think its causing a poor bite.


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

How do you guys catch your walleye there?


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

I don't specifically target them I'm not sure how many there actually are but I caught one maybe 13" on a rooster tail and the one I posted was on a twisted tail. I've had both walleye and a pike smash bluegill when I'm reeling em in but have never hooked up on it haha


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

I need to get some friends there lol. I've been there quite a bit for work, I should ask someone if I can fish there


----------

